# Grange reptile's botley southampton



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Does anybody know if grange reptile's still do their open night or something like that?.
Think it might be in the wrong thread but i would like to purchase an iguana or water dragon's or bosc or monitor but would like to speak to people face to face about them.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> Does anybody know if grange reptile's still do their open night or something like that?.
> Think it might be in the wrong thread but i would like to purchase an iguana or water dragon's or bosc or monitor but would like to speak to people face to face about them.


Why don't you contact them directly - by 'phone or email, or alternatively call in?

Possibly decide what you want before you do though........:whistling2:


----------



## nemo (Sep 22, 2008)

why dont you go and speak to them ...dave or tom will be more than happy to speak to you about any questions you have 
or go to southampton reptiles on spring road woolston they have a young baby red iggy and some baby c.w.d. in there at the mo 

the grange do there open nights but theres only 3 or 4 a year


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

They had their rep show on a couple of months back so i dont think there will be another this year


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Well worth a visit! Fully accredited Arcadia dealer and some awesome livestock! Maybe a good idea to the week after hamm! Dave always brings a few treats back

John


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Well worth a visit! Fully accredited Arcadia dealer and some awesome livestock! Maybe a good idea to the week after hamm! Dave always brings a few treats back
> 
> John


I made the pilgrimage down there to pick up a Tokay. The most impressive shop I've been in livestock wise. tree monitors especially!


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

nemo said:


> why dont you go and speak to them ...dave or tom will be more than happy to speak to you about any questions you have
> or go to southampton reptiles on spring road woolston they have a young baby red iggy and some baby c.w.d. in there at the mo
> 
> the grange do there open nights but theres only 3 or 4 a year


How are you in southampton reptile center at that time they don't open till 10 i'm going in about 30 minute's.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Forgot to mention i won't be getting anything till after christmas that why i thought someone might be doing an open night.


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey 

Yeah we are always happy to talk reptiles to people and make sure people get the best animal for them, if you after a larger lizard have you considered a black and white tegu? 

We have some stunners in at the moment, but come on down and have a chat with us, we will even make you a cup of tea lol.

As for Reptile Night we wont be having one to the warmer weather is on its way as we get a lot of animals brought along and we cant always rely on peoples judgement as to the weather!

Cheers

Dave
Manger Grange Reptiles


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Tombo46 said:


> I made the pilgrimage down there to pick up a Tokay. The most impressive shop I've been in livestock wise. tree monitors especially!


Thanks mate, we try!

Should be picking up a few screamers in hamm, you will have to pop back down after im back!


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

eco_tonto said:


> Hey
> 
> Yeah we are always happy to talk reptiles to people and make sure people get the best animal for them, if you after a larger lizard have you considered a black and white tegu?
> 
> ...


I have considered a black and white tegu but i don't really think they are for me, but i'm all open to opinion's but i know i won't be getting anything untill after christmas now but if i come in some time would you speak to me about some of the larger lizard's so at least then i can start to set up an enclosure before i get anything.


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

scotty667 said:


> I have considered a black and white tegu but i don't really think they are for me, but i'm all open to opinion's but i know i won't be getting anything untill after christmas now but if i come in some time would you speak to me about some of the larger lizard's so at least then i can start to set up an enclosure before i get anything.


What makes you say a black and white tegu isnt for you?

In my opinion black and white tegus make far superior as pet lizards, especially compared to the lizards listed. 

Green iguanas are the bane of my existence i am constantly being offered, skittish, aggressive, sick and damaged iguana which people have brought expecting to tame, then realised that they have made a mistake and taming one isn't that easy. 

The big problem with iguanas is every one always remembers seeing that big friendly iguana that some one owned, but sadly 90% of them don't end up like that, and to cap it all off they need a MASSIVE enclosure, which will cost a fortune to heat and light! Its because of all this i don't stock green iguanas in the shop as i feel as a pet shop it is irresponsible to sell them most of the time (not in all cases, just most). 

Water Dragons are alright, they dont get to big, they tend to be slightly more placid, i just think they are not very interesting and lack character however this is my personal opinion and lots of people like them a great deal, and enjoy keeping them

Bosc monitors are similar to iguanas as for ever friendly bosc you see, there is a nasty ones which people have regretted buying. As they are almost always wc (even tho they get sold as cf, which is bollocks with the number of parasites they come in with) they tend to be a little wild to start with which can be a pain in the arse to deal with. Although again, they arnt as bad as iguanas, my main issue with boscs is they are so ugly compared to a black and white tegu, and tegus tame easier.

Its entirely up to you tho mate, as what i have said at the end of the day is only my opinion, based on my experiences in the trade. I would be more than happy to chat at length about what large lizard would best suit you and your budget in the shop some time, over a cup of tea. 

At the end of the day it is important to me that you are happy with the advice and help you receive from me as thats what will bring you back to the shop, rather than me trying to do a sales job and making a quick buck.

Hope some of that made sense and possibly some of it was useful lol

Cheers

Dave :2thumb:


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

eco_tonto said:


> What makes you say a black and white tegu isnt for you?
> 
> In my opinion black and white tegus make far superior as pet lizards, especially compared to the lizards listed.
> 
> ...


It's really nice to know that someone care's about there customer's rather than making money.
Are there any smaller type tegu's or different tegu's i did read up about golden but read their aggressive i do have around 10 foot floor space and 4 foot depth and 8 foot height.


----------



## geckocider (Nov 22, 2010)

Totally with Dave, 
Im apparently experiance... I have a bosc monitor he :censor: hates me with a passion, im bitten and tail whipped reapetedly I got him for my partner but he loves chris, and chris rarely feeds him its my job as im home more but yet im hated! Our bosc will lay on chris cuddled up watching me if I move he huffs at me I cant even kiss my boyfriend as hell then bite... Lol Boss the Bosc was no bigger than my palm wen I bought him home.. 
I personally feel a bosc is not a starter lizard and really shouldnt be bought if you havent had lizards ... They arent easy, and being bitten on fingers does require a hospital trip 

I have a water dragon named Larry, he.was dumpted on me his face is smashed up, his tails broken the tank he showed up with was a 1x1x1 fish tank no UV, and a household 100wtt white bulb on 24/7. Larry is 18 months old I havent checked his size but hes about 2.5 foot nose to tail tip... Now Larry is boring he doesnt live in a viv permently he has run of the house and he lays in the window cil or curtain pole and doesnt move! But hes ultra placid considering how he was previously treated...

I personally love black & gold tegus, these dont come up much in the pet trade and are according to some the worst tegu you can own as they are bitey.. 

Iggys, they arent small they need a whole bedroom or even a house a friend of ours has 5 unwanted iggys in her care, to every 15 she has prob 1 is friendly... I personally wouldnt have them they can snap at any time and even a friendly one could turn... 

My partner loves monitor lizards, hes wanting a water monitor but knows he cant offer it the needs, so looked at niles we can offer it what it needs but id like a dwarf nile or a hatchling and these rarely come up... So hes getting a Argus monitor insted the cage size is still big a 9x5x4 is ideal size and boscs also need simulat sizes.. 

I personally think go and look at peoples animals they have at home, I started my crazy collection with leopard geckos and hamsters but ive got a nice collection.. 
I love blue tongue skinks and deffently cooler than bearded dragons my guys love fruit more than bugs and blue tonges do get large an adult blue tongue will need a 3x2x2 or 4x2x2 depending on how active they are  you cant keep 2 blues together but they are beautiful and their tonges are fascinating .. 

Good luck with your animal hunt start small work up to the big stuff I find mt larger animals hard work and loads of effort needs to go I/to them 


eco_tonto said:


> What makes you say a black and white tegu isnt for you?
> 
> In my opinion black and white tegus make far superior as pet lizards, especially compared to the lizards listed.
> 
> ...


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

geckocider said:


> Totally with Dave,
> Im apparently experiance... I have a bosc monitor he :censor: hates me with a passion, im bitten and tail whipped reapetedly I got him for my partner but he loves chris, and chris rarely feeds him its my job as im home more but yet im hated! Our bosc will lay on chris cuddled up watching me if I move he huffs at me I cant even kiss my boyfriend as hell then bite... Lol Boss the Bosc was no bigger than my palm wen I bought him home..
> I personally feel a bosc is not a starter lizard and really shouldnt be bought if you havent had lizards ... They arent easy, and being bitten on fingers does require a hospital trip
> 
> ...


I couldn't even remember writing this thread untill you write on it LOL i heard the worst tegu is the golden tegu and i finished my hunt i got an Ausrtralian water dragon in the end it's not massive it sort of the next size up he's 3 and a half year's old and proberly 3 foot.


----------

